# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Killing a baby / cutting it up / sleepwalking?!

## yllek

i had the craziest dream last night and i couldn't tell if i had it before or if it was branching off of another dream or if it just seemed really real. i was taking a nap and my mom's friend had a baby that was laying next to my bed. i guess i was babysitting. i kept getting up, i guess to go to the bathroom or maybe to make the baby feel like less of an extreme presence. i was so tired and groggy that it was sort of like sleepwalking and i guess i really hurt the baby but i didn't kill it. i don't know how i did it but i don't think i meant to hurt it that bad. the next morning when i woke up and found the baby almost dead i didn't know what to do so i killed it. then i cut it up into a thousand little pieces and put it in bags and shoeboxes and put them in a closet. i think i threw some of the bags away but not all of them. fast forward to a later time and i went to the kitchen for a snack and saw a bag of chex mix which for some reason reminded me of the dead baby. i ate the chex mix and it was stale. i realized i forgot to throw away all of the parts of the baby but i was wiser now and wasn't sure how to do it without someone seeing it. and i was embarrassed my mom would see me doing it since she was in the kitchen with me. 

i woke up totally paranoid and freaking out. what could this possibly mean? i read that killing babies means killing something important to you. i did just open a salon a month ago... could it be about that?

----------


## gab

For you, baby can symbolize a new idea, something new that's happening in your life.

----------


## Germanicmit

This is a little creepy  ::shock::  Since I'm sitting in a dimly lighted area now I actually got goosebumps. You could become a writer, good described dream.

----------


## saltyseedog

Are you trying to hide something from your mother in real life?

----------

